# ADRENALINE AND DEPERSONALIZATION



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone here think that Depersonalization is just caused by to much adrenaline? I have DP 24 hours a day and that is exactly how it feels. Just like a 24 hour adrenaline rush that never stops. So yesterday my Doctor prescribed me a beta blocker and I will be having a 24 urine test which measures adrenaline to see if this is the problem with me.

I'm wondering if anyone here has ever had such a test and what were your results? I feel very keyed up 24 hours a day and I think that is why I've had DP for so long. My "fight or flight" response seems stuck.

I don't have high blood pressure and my heart rate is normal. But it still always feels like my heart is racing and anxious even though the measurements say different. I find that odd.

I know that excess adrenaline running through your veins 24 hours a day for years and years can't be healthy. So in a way I am hoping that my adrenaline test comes back normal. But on the other hand..... if my adrenaline level is high at least I'll finally have a medical reason for why I've had DP for so long and then my Doctor can help provide me with some ways to solve the problem.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

There is no medical solution to the cause of soul pollution. We are spirits in a material world.

(with apologies to Sting.)


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Exercise supposedly removes excess adrenaline and breaks you out of the fight/flight cycle.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe. But there are times where it makes me feel like s useless vegetable.


----------



## Marie231 (Feb 22, 2013)

Vigorous exercise makes my panic and derealization much worse.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

This is one of the struggles I have with this stupid disorder. One person says something is good for you and then the next person says it is bad for you. Some people say going outside makes it better. Others say it makes it much worse. Same thing with meditation. People have been cured by it. Others have said it made their depersonalization even worse than it already was. No wonder I am confused and don't know what to do. So much conflicting information. I guess all any of us can do is to try different things and see what works for us.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

What I find unusual is upon awaking the dp is still there. When you wake up rested there should be no dp/dr. Your body and mind was relaxed during sleep so why is there first thing when you open your eyes? It seems like more of a chemical change that has set in instead of something psychological that we are obsessed with.


----------



## Marie231 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel that my dp does, indeed, have a biochemical cause. If someone could tell me what triggers it, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Skynet said:


> This is one of the struggles I have with this stupid disorder. One person says something is good for you and then the next person says it is bad for you. Some people say going outside makes it better. Others say it makes it much worse. Same thing with meditation. People have been cured by it. Others have said it made their depersonalization even worse than it already was. No wonder I am confused and don't know what to do. So much conflicting information. I guess all any of us can do is to try different things and see what works for us.


dp is always better when u get out of the house and go outside and is always made better by vigours exersise sure it may make them worse for the short term and im tlking really short term so who the hell cares its about long term progress thats all tht matters with this try this on for size ive tried it this past week and recover has never felt so close its called sun gazing listen 2 this. Gods glory shines through the sun


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I like this guy. He makes a lot of sense. Become one with the Earth and let the Sun energize you. That is a good positive message.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

its the art of sun gazing could be a game changer for anyone with dp


----------



## Livedreamer (May 23, 2013)

Watermelon helps with the adrenal glands


----------

